# Von>>>>>>



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Hey Von, 
I saw something that made me think of you today. Remember the peeing thread last year? Today at a horribly boring meeting I took a few bathroom breaks to escape the nightmare. While in the loo I saw a sign and thought of you, the "considerate tinkler"  
"If you sprinkle when you tinkle be a sweetie and wipe the seatie" of course this was in a school board building....:crazy:


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

zeytin said:


> Hey Von,
> I saw something that made me think of you today. Remember the peeing thread last year? Today at a horribly boring meeting I took a few bathroom breaks to escape the nightmare. While in the loo I saw a sign and thought of you, the "considerate tinkler"
> "If you sprinkle when you tinkle be a sweetie and wipe the seatie" of course this was in a school board building....:crazy:


No, it's "If you sprinkle when you tinkle, please be neat and wipe the seat."

My office is in dire need of a few dozen of those signs. I have no idea how women can pee all over the damn seat in a public restroom and walk out without cleaning it up. Do they do that in their friend's homes?  

Speaking of nasty bathroom things... it's become clearly obvious that the cleaning staff at my office do no more than rinse the bowls with blue foamy stuff. There has been an unidentified "brown spot" on the toilet seat in my favorite stall for at least three months. I'm tempted to circle it with a dry erase marker and attach a note that says, "Will this ever be cleaned?" 

Suffice to say, I've chosen a new favorite stall. And it's not the stall with the specks of what can only be feces on the inside of the stall door. Don't ask me how on earth that could have happened, I have no idea. It's sad and a little sick that we professional working adults can be so disgusting.

I've seen gas station bathrooms that were cleaner.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

von, don't you work at hopkins too? amongst medical and educational professionals? thats the really scary part.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

It's those people who insist on hovering, but leave the seat down ... hello? If you want to hover, put the seat up. Of course, they'll say they don't want to touch the seat. 

The public restroom prudes can put toilet paper down, but don't hover and spray and then make it foul for those of us who don't share your squeamishness. Of course, then it makes us want to hover because you've peed on the seat. Thus the paranoia about contaminated toilet seats is, in my view, one of the causes of them! 

I've hovered in a few foul portapotties but otherwise I really don't think it is a solution, just makes it worse.

rant off


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

There's been a couple of times when I've seen shoe prints on the toilet seat.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

zeytin said:


> Hey Von,
> I saw something that made me think of you today. Remember the peeing thread last year? Today at a horribly boring meeting I took a few bathroom breaks to escape the nightmare. While in the loo I saw a sign and thought of you, the "considerate tinkler"
> "If you sprinkle when you tinkle be a sweetie and wipe the seatie" of course this was in a school board building....:crazy:


I think "Be like dad, not like sis. Lift the lid before you piss" is more to the point.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

vonteity said:


> No, it's "If you sprinkle when you tinkle, please be neat and wipe the seat."



Sadly, though used by education professionals, the sign read as I posted.
I also hate the tinkle covered toilet seats, and have seen the foot prints-what a nightmare! JT, I agree with your vicious circle theory. One nice thing about teacher bathrooms, someone always has a bottle of hand sanitizer in the bathroom.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

What else is weird in women's restrooms is the number of people that just don't flush. 

In big public restrooms (multiplex cinema, the airport, whatever) there's always a bunch of stalls with yellow water and paper in them that people then avoid on the assumption they are clogged. But 99% of the time they aren't. Some lamer has refused to flush and then the entire stall is treated as off-limits until the next time cleaning staff come in and push the stupid handle. 

Afraid of the handle? Use your foot, use TP, or do something. But not flushing? What really goes through people's heads.

Ummmm, while we were on the subject of bathroom issues, anyway. This fits in with my theory that it is actually the germ phobes, ironically, who make the bathroom nastier. They also are usually responsible for the proliferation of paper towel waste around the sink handles, the door, etc.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Apropos of nothing much in this thread, while I don't know Ms. Vonteity, I nonetheless was reminded of her when I noticed comments by someone using that username on Vegetarian Cassoulet at allrecipes.com as I was looking for something to make in the crock pot my wife found at the thrift store. FWIW, I thought it came out fine, but my wife did not.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

jtolleson said:


> This fits in with my theory that it is actually the germ phobes, ironically, who make the bathroom nastier. They also are usually responsible for the proliferation of paper towel waste around the sink handles, the door, etc.



I use the paper from drying my hands to turn off the water and open the door but then I toss it in the can. Otherwise I use my pinky.
Today I had a student coughing all over her paper's and a borrowed pencil..eek


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> I use the paper from drying my hands to turn off the water and open the door but then I toss it in the can. Otherwise I use my pinky.


I used to do that. Nowadays I just go ahead and use my hands. I figure that everyone opening the door from the inside of the restroom has just washed their hands. 



Right? 


I hope....


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Wrong!! Ewww.

Especially little kids.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I used to do that. Nowadays I just go ahead and use my hands. I figure that everyone opening the door from the inside of the restroom has just washed their hands.
> Right?
> I hope....


NOT! Don't you listen while you pee? I always hear a lot more flushes then running sinks!:nonod:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> NOT! Don't you listen while you pee? I always hear a lot more flushes then running sinks!:nonod:


Aw heck. Now where's my Purell?


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

zeytin said:


> I use the paper from drying my hands to turn off the water and open the door but then I toss it in the can. Otherwise I use my pinky.



i've been in public restrooms where they keep a small trash can near the door, specifically for people like us. if it's a restroom without paper towels, i'll use the inside of my shirt. sure i look like a freak, but as you mentioned, there are way more toilets flushing than sinks running.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

the_dude said:


> i've been in public restrooms where they keep a small trash can near the door, specifically for people like us. if it's a restroom without paper towels, i'll use the inside of my shirt. sure i look like a freak, but as you mentioned, there are way more toilets flushing than sinks running.


I started using the paper towel to open the door trick a year or so ago...haven't been sick once since doing that. I can usually open the door and then throw the towel into the can before it shuts.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

il sogno said:


> I used to do that. Nowadays I just go ahead and use my hands. I figure that everyone opening the door from the inside of the restroom has just washed their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not even close....I would tend to get way more colds when I didn't use a paper towel to open the door after washing.


----------



## WrongBikeFred (Oct 19, 2005)

jtolleson said:


> What else is weird in women's restrooms is the number of people that just don't flush.
> 
> In big public restrooms (multiplex cinema, the airport, whatever) there's always a bunch of stalls with yellow water and paper in them that people then avoid on the assumption they are clogged. But 99% of the time they aren't. Some lamer has refused to flush and then the entire stall is treated as off-limits until the next time cleaning staff come in and push the stupid handle.
> 
> ...


Like some people have trouble distinguishing between red and green, some people have trouble understanding indoor plumbing. I believe that this is hereditary and it is not a lesson can be corrected or taught. 

I'm sorry to hear that the women's room is as bad as the men's. We're filthy [email protected]@rds and I wouldn't wish that on anyone. This thread has desrtoyed the security I found in the simple thought that, although our restroom might be in dire need of inceneration, not twenty feet away, I could find clean, white ceramic, a bowl filled with the finest sparkling water, and a floor so clean I could sleep on it. First it was Santa, the Easter Bunny fell shortly after him, and now this. At least I still have the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I started using the paper towel to open the door trick a year or so ago...haven't been sick once since doing that. I can usually open the door and then throw the towel into the can before it shuts.



My mother is an RN so I learned as a child to use the paper towel trick; it's ingrained now. I do like the trash cans near the door that have begun to crop up.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

zeytin said:


> My mother is an RN so I learned as a child to use the paper towel trick; it's ingrained now. I do like the trash cans near the door that have begun to crop up.



if you frequent places that don't have one near the door, drop the paper towel where the can _should_ be. they'll get the hint.

my mother's a nurse too. i grew up pretty germ-conscious.


----------

